# subclass 489 Visa Question



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I have read a lot on the forum in the last few weeks and am getting a little confused. My situation is as such.

I currently score 60 points on the test without any sponsorship .I wanted to apply for the 189 visa but 60 points will put me at the bottom of the barrel. If I can get a 190 visa (State sponsorship) then I will be on 65 points. From what I have seen regarding invitations, in other threads, that is not that much. I do have family that are permanent residents outside Brisbane (checked and their area is classified as regional) so I can also get them to sponsor me on the 489 visa.

That sponsorship will put me on 70 points.

My occupation is on the SOL (ACS – 261312) and the allocation ceiling is 5160, which is not that bad.

VERY Important: I will turn 40 next year June and need to submit my application before that date. After that date my new age bracket will lose me 10 points on the points test…

My question is what would be the best route to go.
•	Visa 189 – Permanent resident but my 60 point may mean I will miss out on an invitation
•	Visa 190 – Permanent resident but my 65 point may mean I will miss out on an invitation because this seems to be the most popular visa
•	Visa 489 – Temporary Resident and limited to a regional area. My higher point my guarantee me an invite.

I also read somewhere that the family sponsored visa (489) is low priority and the number of people granted that visa is very low. Don't know if that is true or not.

What would your advice be to me in my situation? What would be the best way to proceed?

Any advice or insights will be appreciated.


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Can nobody help me out with this question?


----------



## immiausi (Dec 2, 2010)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have read a lot on the forum in the last few weeks and am getting a little confused. My situation is as such.
> 
> ...



If you get the SS you wont missed out 190.It is not like 189.if state likes to sponsor you you will definitely get the invitation


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

*Unique Issue*

Hi Guys,

I have a slight problem. So my EOI got picked and I had claimed 65 points and also logged in my application. But at the time of the EOI i had under claimed points by 5 points for qualification and then later on found out only post qualified experience is required. But had accidently claimed 5 points for it. My agent says I wont have a issue since I anyway have 65 points either way and I should not be worried.

The truth is I am very confused I think I should be fine but that 'never know' feeling is bugging the crap out of me. My agent is rather confident.


Regards,


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank for the reply. I did my EOI on 25/2/2013 and got a invite on 3/3/2013. My application was lodged on 20/3/2013. Now the 10 week wait for a CO begins...


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489*



ManBearPig73 said:


> Thank for the reply. I did my EOI on 25/2/2013 and got a invite on 3/3/2013. My application was lodged on 20/3/2013. Now the 10 week wait for a CO begins...


Hi,
Which region you lodged your application for 489? 
plz reply


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Thank for the reply. I did my EOI on 25/2/2013 and got a invite on 3/3/2013. My application was lodged on 20/3/2013. Now the 10 week wait for a CO begins...


Have you got CO yet? Late Feb applicants have got Case officers.. No one from march yet..


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Have you got CO yet? Late Feb applicants have got Case officers.. No one from march yet..


Not as yet. For a 489 the waiting period is 8 weeks. I have also read that the 190 visa that has a 4 week waiting priod are getting they CO's after 5-6 weeks. I have about 3 weeks to go but it will not surprise me if I wait another 5 weeks.

The 489 visa's are not very high priority, I think...


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

*Quick Reply Please*

I am about to apply for a new EOI without claiming for work experience as most of it is not post qualified.My Questions is it alright not to mention work experience details at all on the EOI when not claiming for points? a quick reply would be absolutely lovely


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

*No work experience*

Not to put a damper on your immigration plans but I have spoken to a lot of people the have graduated with IT degrees and IT Masters degrees from Australian universities that can not find work. They all say the same thing. Companies or opting to hire foreigners with experience and people with no experience, even locals, are over looked.

So unless you are willing to work as a unpaid volunteer in a IT company until you have some experience you will find it very difficult to find employment. The other way around this is if you know somebody that can give you a job to get started.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Agree wid u very hard to find job in IT for graduate even aus company cant consider overseas experience in proper way


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Every dark cloud has a silver lining*



jayptl said:


> Agree wid u very hard to find job in IT for graduate even aus company cant consider overseas experience in proper way


I spoke to a masters graduate recently that is a foreigner but did his masters at Brisbane university and he says that his fell classmates are unable to find work in the industry. A number of them have taken jobs at McDonald's and KFC just to have some kind of income.

It is truly difficult for graduates all over the world. Companies don't want the burden of training people with no experience. Worst of all is it doesn't take that much effort. If the graduate is a programmer then they know how to program they just lack real world experience. With a little hand holding that can be overcome in no time.

I suppose if things were not this way it would have been almost impossible for a foreigner like me to find work in OZ. Now surprisingly it not that difficult.

Good for people like me with 20 years of IT experience and 12 years of programming experience. Really bad for the local graduates...


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Not as yet. For a 489 the waiting period is 8 weeks. I have also read that the 190 visa that has a 4 week waiting priod are getting they CO's after 5-6 weeks. I have about 3 weeks to go but it will not surprise me if I wait another 5 weeks.
> 
> The 489 visa's are not very high priority, I think...


I agress, my 489 family sponsored was applied on Nov 6th 2012, still waitting for approval... 5 months already...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

cctt123 said:


> I agress, my 489 family sponsored was applied on Nov 6th 2012, still waitting for approval... 5 months already...


Can u please tell which step are u on? 
U must've got a CO by now so whats causing the delay?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Not as yet. For a 489 the waiting period is 8 weeks. I have also read that the 190 visa that has a 4 week waiting priod are getting they CO's after 5-6 weeks. I have about 3 weeks to go but it will not surprise me if I wait another 5 weeks.
> 
> The 489 visa's are not very high priority, I think...


It's been around 6 weeks for us too.. (16th march) two three people in this thread got CO around their 7th week. Lets hope that is the case for us too.. For 489 its 10 weeks.. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Can u please tell which step are u on?
> U must've got a CO by now so whats causing the delay?


My application is in progress.

Yep, my application was allocated a CO at Dec 2012, but after that no news from my CO.

BTW, back then, 489 family sponsored was allocated a CO within 4 weeks not 10 weeks for now.

I dont know what cause the delay cuz my CO never contact with me...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

cctt123 said:


> My application is in progress.
> 
> Yep, my application was allocated a CO at Dec 2012, but after that no news from my CO.
> 
> ...


That's weird.. Did they ask for any documents in the email in which they informed u about ur CO?
N what about ur PCC, Medicals? Have you front loaded them or are waiting for the CO to ask for them?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> That's weird.. Did they ask for any documents in the email in which they informed u about ur CO?
> N what about ur PCC, Medicals? Have you front loaded them or are waiting for the CO to ask for them?


No email from my CO so far at all...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

cctt123 said:


> No email from my CO so far at all...


Then how did u know that u got a CO?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I paid for my visa application on 20 March 2013. Never got any emails from immi. This morning all of a sudden I get a email from [email protected], "Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received". The email does not name any person by name, so I don;t think it's to confirm that I was assigned a CO. It does state "GSM Adelaide" at the bottom. 

Is this just some random acknowledgement email or does this infact mean that my case has been assigned to "GSM Adelaide" to be assessed? According to the web I should wait 10 weeks for a CO. It has not even been 7.

Anybody have any experience in this?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I paid for my visa application on 20 March 2013. Never got any emails from immi. This morning all of a sudden I get a email from [email protected], "Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received". The email does not name any person by name, so I don;t think it's to confirm that I was assigned a CO. It does state "GSM Adelaide" at the bottom.
> 
> Is this just some random acknowledgement email or does this infact mean that my case has been assigned to "GSM Adelaide" to be assessed? According to the web I should wait 10 weeks for a CO. It has not even been 7.
> 
> Anybody have any experience in this?


Thats weird. Because the mail u just got should be the one u get after applying for visa. We applied (made payment n all) on 15th march n got this acknowledgment email on March 15th (same day). Then we got a CO after 6 weeks on April 29th with details of the CO and request for form 80 n other docs.
The mail u got is not about getting a CO. Our CO is from team 8 GSM Adelaide. So her email address is [email protected]


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

In the past two months mostly 489 cases have got CO after 6-7 weeks..


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I suspected this was just a acknowledgement and nothing more. Thanks for confirming it. Just weird that it took so long to be sent. I read on other forums that many people never get this letter. Some get only a CO introduction letter and a grant email. 

Rather late than never I suppose....


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I suspected this was just a acknowledgement and nothing more. Thanks for confirming it. Just weird that it took so long to be sent. I read on other forums that many people never get this letter. Some get only a CO introduction letter and a grant email.
> 
> Rather late than never I suppose....


Yeah, If u have front-loaded every document n did medicals n all then u might get the grant letter directly.. Good luck!


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi,
I want to enquire if I am eligible for 489 visa .. can any bdy pls guide me abt this..
I have done btech in electronics and communication
recently I have completed level-7 study in computing and technology from new Zealand
I have my frist cousin as Australian citizen and other cousin pr in asutralia
recently I have scored 7 bands in each module of ielts
my age is 26
have done msitp and redhat
please guide me


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would suggest that you complete the visa wizard on immi website. It can be found here: Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration

You can also download and read the 489 booklet. It can be found here: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

I would encourage you to use the immi.gov.au resources to do your research. If you are serious about getting a visa it is vital that you become as knowledgeable about the visa process and your options as possible. These resources will help you greatly in that endevour.


----------



## Ravi83 (Jun 28, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Not as yet. For a 489 the waiting period is 8 weeks. I have also read that the 190 visa that has a 4 week waiting priod are getting they CO's after 5-6 weeks. I have about 3 weeks to go but it will not surprise me if I wait another 5 weeks.
> 
> The 489 visa's are not very high priority, I think...


Hi I am a welder have got one and half year diploma and have got 7 year an experience in private workshop . I want to apply for 489 visa and my sister lives n Perth any suggestions plz.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have a query please somebody reply!

Me and my husband have applied for South Aus State Sponsorship for 489. I just want to know, if we get a grant, can my husband travel first to SA alone, I mean without primary applicant?

Is it necessary that I travel along with him?


----------

